# Just got this joke this AM...



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

MARRY A MAN????? 






If you want someone who will eat whatever you put in front of him and never says its not quite as good as his mother made it... 

Then buy a dog. 


If you want someone always willing to go out, at any hour, for as long and wherever you want 

Then buy a dog. 



If you want someone who will never touch the remote, doesn't care about football, and can sit next to you as you watch romantic movies 

Then buy a dog. 


If you want someone who is content to get up on your bed just to warm your feet and whom you can push off if he snores . 

Then buy a dog. 

If you want someone who never criticizes what you do, doesn't care if you are pretty or ugly, fat or thin, young or old, who acts as if every word you say is especially worthy of listening to, and loves you unconditionally, perpetually . 

Then buy a dog. 


But, on the other hand, if you want someone who will never come when you call, ignores you totally when you come home, leaves hair all over the place, walks all over you, runs around all night and only comes home to eat and sleep, and acts as if your entire existence is solely to ensure his happiness... 












Then buy a cat! 
Now be honest, you thought I was going to say....then marry a man


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha= very cute


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It must be going around cause I got it too! I laughed 

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, thanks for the laugh! But that's exactly why I'm not a cat person, LOL. Love to visit people with cats though eace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Cute one  Funny!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ha! I've heard it before but it's always a good one!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

